# fak



## jacquesvd

Geen van mijn kinderen kent nog het woord 'fak', dat trouwens ook niet of niet meer in Van Dale staat, maar in mijn jeugd werd het in het Antwerpse gebruikt voor het summum van mooi zoals bv. in 'een fakke mok'

Weet iemand of dit woord nog ergens gebruikt wordt of ten minste nog gekend is?


----------



## Lopes

Absoluut nog nooit van gehoord


----------



## HKK

Het lijkt mij duidelijk waarom een vrouw liefst niet meer 'fak' genoemd wordt. Ik heb het ook nog nooit gehoord. Wel 'fakken' zoals in 'hard 'werken', maar ook dat is duidelijk ook een woord van vorige generaties. En 'fak' betekent in Leuven 'fakbar' namelijk het cafe verbonden aan een faculteit of studentenclub.


----------



## jacquesvd

HKK said:


> Het lijkt mij duidelijk waarom een vrouw liefst niet meer 'fak' genoemd wordt. Ik heb het ook nog nooit gehoord. Wel 'fakken' zoals in 'hard 'werken', maar ook dat is duidelijk ook een woord van vorige generaties. En 'fak' betekent in Leuven 'fakbar' namelijk het cafe verbonden aan een faculteit of studentenclub.


 
'fakken' kende ik niet en 'fak' was ik zelf ook bijna vergeten,maar omdat ik het onlangs nog eens hoorde, herinnerde ik mij dat het in de vroege jaren vijftig door de toenmalige jeugd gebruikt werd. Er zijn natuurlijk meer woorden die in onbruik vallen, maar dat bijna niemand nog 'fak' verstaat na amper een goede 50 jaar, geeft m.i. wel aan dat het ook destijds misschien alleen regionale jeugdtaal was.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ook nooit van gehoord, klinkt mij eerder als een scheldwoord in de oren


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Amai, da's lang geleden dat ik dat woord nog gehoord heb!! "Mok(ke)" ook, trouwens. Niet dat ik er nostalgisch van word, ik heb "fak" namelijk nooit graag gehoord. 
Maar toch .


jacquesvd said:


> Geen van mijn kinderen kent nog het woord 'fak', dat trouwens ook niet of niet meer in Van Dale staat


Ik heb het in de vier laatste Van Dales opgezocht (in den Dikke, bedoel ik dan, het Groot Woordenboek) en in drie nog oudere: blijkbaar heeft "fak" er _nooit_  ingestaan.


> maar in mijn jeugd werd het in het Antwerpse gebruikt voor het summum van mooi zoals bv. in 'een fakke mok'. Weet iemand of dit woord nog ergens gebruikt wordt of ten minste nog gekend is?


Alleen nog door de oudere sassa's onder ons?
Ik zal eens rondhoren (en de Facebook-contacten inschakelen). 

Een korte zoektocht op internet geeft het volgende (naast de eindeloze reeks verwijzingen naar fak/faculteit):
Het Vlaams Woordenboek


> tof (Was *in de jaren 60* algemeen verspreid in de jongerentaal.)


Nu, dit soort woorden hebben vaak een langere geschiedenis dan gedacht, maar ik ken het woord uit mijn jeugd, pakweg eind jaren 70, begin 80, in een dorpje tussen Lier en Antwerpen. In ieder geval in een periode waarin absoluut geen sprake was van een associatie met het Engelse woord fuck.  

*[edit]*Vroege jaren 50 dus. Wow.*[/edit]*

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Amai, da's lang geleden dat ik dat woord nog gehoord heb!! "Mok(ke)" ook, trouwens. Niet dat ik er nostalgisch van word, ik heb "fak" namelijk nooit graag gehoord.
> Maar toch .
> Ik heb het in de vier laatste Van Dales opgezocht (in den Dikke, bedoel ik dan, het Groot Woordenboek) en in drie nog oudere: blijkbaar heeft "fak" er _nooit_ ingestaan.
> Alleen nog door de oudere sassa's onder ons?
> Ik zal eens rondhoren (en de Facebook-contacten inschakelen).
> 
> Een korte zoektocht op internet geeft het volgende (naast de eindeloze reeks verwijzingen naar fak/faculteit):
> Het Vlaams Woordenboek
> Nu, dit soort woorden hebben vaak een langere geschiedenis dan gedacht, maar ik ken het woord uit mijn jeugd, pakweg eind jaren 70, begin 80, in een dorpje tussen Lier en Antwerpen. In ieder geval in een periode waarin absoluut geen sprake was van een associatie met het Engelse woord fuck.
> 
> *[edit]*Vroege jaren 50 dus. Wow.*[/edit]*
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
ja, "tof" was een opvolger van 'fak', maar ik denk dat "tof" nog wel algemeen verstaan wordt. "sassa's" hoorde ook bij mijn jeugd en hoor ik nu nog altijd, zij het veel minder. Ik heb geen idee waar 'fak' vandaan kwam, maar je m.i. terechte opmerking dat er in '60/70 nog geen associatie in de geesten met het Engelse'fuck' bestond, doet mij me toch afvragen of het niet is zoals met 'hij is goaneaway' dat uiteraard herkenbaar is met 'he's gone away' maar dat niet als dusdanig gerealiseerd werd door de toen nog verregaand Engels onkundige bevolking en dat het dus misschien toch ergens zijn oorsprong vindt in soldatentaal of scheepstaal van Amerikanen of Engelsen 'a girl to fuck' dat dan 'een fakke mok' werd.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


jacquesvd said:


> Ik heb geen idee waar 'fak' vandaan kwam, maar je m.i. terechte opmerking dat er in '60/70 nog geen associatie in de geesten met het Engelse'fuck' bestond, doet mij me toch afvragen of het niet is zoals met 'hij is goaneaway' dat uiteraard herkenbaar is met 'he's gone away' maar dat niet als dusdanig gerealiseerd werd door de toen nog verregaand Engels onkundige bevolking en dat het dus misschien toch ergens zijn oorsprong vindt in soldatentaal of scheepstaal van Amerikanen of Engelsen 'a girl to fuck' dat dan 'een fakke mok' werd.


Dat het al in de vroege jaren 50 gebruikt werd (wat ik niet gelezen had toen ik mijn eerste antwoord aan het schrijven was) verbaasde mij enorm en maakt mijn opmerkingen in mijn vorige post vrij irrelevant. 
Ik heb al een paar reacties gekregen, maar eigenlijk uitsluitend van mensen uit het Antwerpse. Vroegste herinnering: begin jaren 60. Tien jaar later dus. 
Ik ben ondertussen ook zeer benieuwd geworden naar de oorsprong van het woord.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Treffer in de database van aentwaerps.be

http://www.aentwaerps.be/tekst/126/sint-andries-mc-s-t-dialect/__fak

... maar dat is waarschijnlijk iets anders.


----------



## Frank06

Grytolle said:


> Treffer in de database van aentwaerps.be
> http://www.aentwaerps.be/tekst/126/sint-andries-mc-s-t-dialect/__fak
> ... maar dat is waarschijnlijk iets anders.


Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van "fakken" als synoniem voor "werken" in het Antwerps. Veel wil dat niet zeggen, natuurlijk, ik ben al bij al niet van 't Stad. 
"Travakken" ken ik wel.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Ik heb het nog gehoord door jonge mensen met de betekenis 'cool', 'g(r)aaf' - niet 'mooi', maar ik ben een beetje verward dat jullie 'tof' noemen als opvolger. Ik heb *fak* zelf wel nooit gebruikt. Ik heb het ook al 'gerapporteerd' gekregen en werd me verteld dat het een typisch woord was voor de kanten van Hove (Antwerpen)..


----------



## jacquesvd

Joannes said:


> Ik heb het nog gehoord door jonge mensen met de betekenis 'cool', 'g(r)aaf' - niet 'mooi', maar ik ben een beetje verward dat jullie 'tof' noemen als opvolger. Ik heb *fak* zelf wel nooit gebruikt. Ik heb het ook al 'gerapporteerd' gekregen en werd me verteld dat het een typisch woord was voor de kanten van Hove (Antwerpen)..


 
Toen ik 'tof' de opvolger van 'fak' noemde ging ik misschien iets te snel door de bocht, want 'tof' werd in mijn omgeving gebruikt voor 'fijn'(in de betekenis van 'goed, aangenaam, prima') of 'sympathiek' en zo, maar nooit in de betekenis van 'het summum van schoonheid' waaronder ik 'fak' in de vroege jaren '50 in het Antwerpse leerde kennen. Tijdens de braderij gingen de jongens op zoek naar fakke meisjes (mokken). Maar, 'fak' kreeg soms ook de betekenis van 'prima', 'puik' mee zoals in zinnen als 'fak, zunne' als antwoord op een vraag hoe het geweest was. In deze laatste betekenis werd 'tof' wel een opvolger van fak.
Ik leerde het woord kennen in Berchem bij Antwerpen (niet ver van Hove dus) en gedurende mijn pubertijd was het in mijn omgeving algemeen gekend, maar nu dus blijkbaar nog enkel bij wat overgebleven Antwerpse 'sassa's" .

'Fakken' door Grytolle vernoemd, ken ik niet, 'travakken' zoals door Frank 06 aangehaald wel in de betekenis van 'hard werken', maar ik heb het gevoel dat sommige woorden op zeer beperkt gebied gebruikelijk waren, want een uit hartje Antwerpen stammende schoolvriend gebruikte woorden als 'bruien' (kuiten) en 'lantoor' (trottoir) die in Berchem wel verstaan maar niet gebruikt werden.


----------



## Timidinho

Even offtopic.





Frank06 said:


> Veel wil dat niet zeggen, natuurlijk, ik ben al bij al niet van 't Stad.


Wat staat hier nou???


----------



## Grytolle

Alles wel beschouwd komt hij niet van de stad Antwerpen  (de stad -> d'stad -> t'stad)


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Amai, da's lang geleden dat ik dat woord nog gehoord heb!! "Mok(ke)" ook, trouwens. Niet dat ik er nostalgisch van word, ik heb "fak" namelijk nooit graag gehoord.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



Mokke, mokstje, mokje... zijn heden ten dage allemaal behoorlijk courant in West-Vlaanderen.


----------

